# Create Company Header/Footer in Outlook



## ymi7 (Nov 9, 2006)

Hiya,

I am trying to create Company Header and Footer in Outlook based on this PDF document http://market.prior-it.co.uk/outlook-stationery-templates.shtml

However, I cant seem to make the footer work properly without Dreamweaver. Is there any way to do this correctly without Dreamweaver?

Also it seems I can only get the header work properly if I do not use Microsoft Word as my document viewer. I am much more comfortable using Word with Outlook.

Can anyone help?

Many thanks
Ani


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Have you looked into laying it out in a table and saving it as a form within Outlook? A form is what Outlook calls a template.


----------



## ymi7 (Nov 9, 2006)

Hiya,

I am not that good with Microsoft OUtlook. However, I managed to create a new User Outlook Template for my header and footer.

The question is - can I set this template as a default message (when composing and replying) instead of choosing the template over and over again?

I hope you get what I mean.

Thanks


----------

